# Caught Aug 12 at 9:30am



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Caught in Lake Erie on a flicker shad


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Beautifil fish, good for you brother.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> Beautifil fish, good for you brother.


THANKS MY FIRST EVER


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

gotta hit said:


> THANKS MY FIRST EVER


My first was at Alum Creek. Caught on a Tuff Shad.


----------

